# Toshiba Regza TV Malfunction



## Butcha (Aug 8, 2012)

Toshiba Regza 42WLT66A LCD Picture and sound on DTV has stopped functioning (blank black screen) But i can still watch DVDs no problem????


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm no expert on TVs but I wonder if it could be that the "source" needs to be changed back to HDMI or component, depending on what type of cable you're using and assuming you have satellite service.

Or have you tried resetting the receiver, again, assuming you have satellite service?


----------



## Butcha (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmmm thx for the response, i haven't got satellite service, but i might hook up something via HDMI to see if that is functioning as its just using RCA plugs at present..


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How do you get a television signal? What equipment is used?


----------



## Butcha (Aug 8, 2012)

I have another TV hooked up to Aerial that supplies signal, that TV receives signal. So i guess it must be a damaged digital board within the TV...I am going to try an external set top box tomorrow to see if that works..


----------



## Karlisle (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the same problem. Any solutions?


----------



## Butcha (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, i connected an external digital set top box and it worked. So it must be the digital board inside the unit....does anyone know if they are easy to replace? and at what cost?


----------

